# Not providing ABN



## bullti (Aug 12, 2017)

Hey drivers, 

So I put in my ABN after August 1 and am now being stung 27.5% instead of the 25%.

From my understanding, as I am paying 10% more, I can now claim GST on the service fee and therefore will pay less GST come BAS time each quarter.

Would I work out what 10% is of the total uber fee each qtr and claim that as paid GST?

Is my understanding accurate? I'm sure there would be a lot of people in the same position as me, dealing with this confusing as hell tax stuff and fees with uber is a bloody nightmare.

Thanks


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Your understanding is correct. Divide the total fee by 11 and claim that as a GST input tax credit.


----------



## bullti (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply mate


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

I thought they were only charging drivers the GST on the fee if they are not registered for GST, _[edit] and supplied those details to Uber._
Have you UNticked the "I am not registered for GST in Australia" box?
Could be that the charge will stop after the next week of the billing cycle.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Where to Mister? said:


> I thought they were only charging drivers the GST on the fee if they are not registered for GST.
> Have you UNticked the "I am not registered for GST in Australia" box?
> Could be that the charge will stop after the next week of the billing cycle.


It's got nothing to do with whether or not you are registered for GST, and everything to do with whether or not you have supplied your ABN and GST details to Uber. As they are a foreign entity they can only provide GST-free digital services if you have supplied your ABN and advise them that you are registered for GST. Otherwise they are obligated by law to pay GST.


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

UberDriverAU said:


> It's got nothing to do with whether or not you are registered for GST, and everything to do with whether or not you have supplied your ABN and GST details to Uber.


That's s bit pedantic. I would have thought you would need to be registered for GST to be able to supply those details to Uber. Anyway, I have added the obvious to my post.

The second part of your statement is what I was referring to in UNticking the box.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Where to Mister? said:


> That's s bit pedantic. I would have thought you would need to be registered for GST to be able to supply those details to Uber. Anyway, I have added the obvious to my post.
> 
> The second part of your statement is what I was referring to in UNticking the box.


Pedantic perhaps, but accurate nonetheless. If you are doing UberX/XL/etc then by law you are required to be registered for GST. So it comes down to a choice of whether or not you supply the details you are required to have.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Slightly unrelated, if you were doing eats at 30% service fee, chances are you do not have an ABN or GST registration. Am I right in assuming eats partners without GST registration are now paying a 33% service fee?


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

fields said:


> Slightly unrelated, if you were doing eats at 30% service fee, chances are you do not have an ABN or GST registration. Am I right in assuming eats partners without GST registration are now paying a 33% service fee?


You'd still be required to have an ABN, but the GST registration is optional if you do EATS only. There has been no change to the service fee for EATS in my documents, but they may have updated it for someone who actually does EATS.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

fields said:


> Slightly unrelated, if you were doing eats at 30% service fee, chances are you do not have an ABN or GST registration. Am I right in assuming eats partners without GST registration are now paying a 33% service fee?


The UberEATS service fee in Canberra is 15% and is not higher for those who don't provide their ABN.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> The UberEATS service fee is 15% and is not higher for those who don't provide their ABN.


Its 30% here in NSW.


----------



## Where to Mister? (Jul 16, 2017)

30%, or 25% for UberX etc drivers using their registered car.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

fields said:


> Its 30% here in NSW.


That's interesting. Our UberEATS rates in Canberra are the lowest in Australia but the service fee is also very low.

They are also currently making reasonably generous incentive payments as UberEATS is new here.


----------

